# Who needs to take Proficiency? I am not certified yet.



## eariddell (Dec 10, 2015)

Regarding the ICD-10 proficiency- I am not certified in anything yet, I take an exam on Saturday. Do I need to do this? It is very confusing. I have asked these questions via email several times on the website and cannot get any response.


----------



## Gardunor (Dec 10, 2015)

I was told that if you take the test this month and pass then you will have until Feb to complete the ICD-10.


----------



## AlaskanCoder (Dec 13, 2015)

Yes, you have another 2 months to take the proficiency exam if you passed yesterday and are newly credentialed.  Good luck!!!!

Karen


----------



## eariddell (Dec 14, 2015)

Thank you! Not sure how I did, I felt ok, but was not doing so well on practice exams so hard to say.


----------



## Jennifer George (Dec 16, 2015)

I just found out today that I passed. Does it say somewhere on the website that if you recently passed you have additional time?


----------



## athira.krishnan (Dec 28, 2015)

Ya, you have time till feb 2016


----------



## Austin315 (Dec 28, 2015)

It doesn't say anywhere in writing that you have this extra time. But I called AAPC today and you have until Feb 28th, 2016 to get your ICD-10 requirements complete, by either taking the test or taking the course.


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 28, 2015)

@wentwora@upstate.edu I found it in writing.

https://www.aapc.com/icd-10/training-qa.aspx



> *Q* I am taking my certification in November, do I still have to demonstrate proficiency in ICD-10-CM by December 31, 2015?
> 
> *A* Those taking and passing their first certification examination in November or December of 2015 will be allowed to demonstrate proficiency by February 29th, 2016. We strongly encourage students to demonstrate ICD-10-CM as quickly as possible to become employable.


----------



## kray512 (Dec 29, 2015)

So, I just took my ICD-10 test twice and failed both times! Does anyone know what I can do? I see you have two attempts, but nothing specifically stating what to do if you fail both. I am freaking out and feel like a giant loser! Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 29, 2015)

You just need to pay the $60 for the next 2 trys


----------



## Austin315 (Dec 29, 2015)

Is that true? You can take the ICD-10 as many times as you want but just have too pay the fee every two times?


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 29, 2015)

wentwora@upstate.edu said:


> Is that true? You can take the ICD-10 as many times as you want but just have too pay the fee every two times?



Yes, That's what I've been told and you can take it multiple times the same day as well. Here's what it says on AAPC site (see the part I bolded). Its no different than those taking the CPC exam 3+ times. If you fail twice buy again. 

3.5 hour time limit
Two (2) attempts at passing
80% score required
75 multiple choice questions
Open-book, online, unproctored
ICD-10-CM only (ICD-10-PCS will not be covered in the assessment)
No CEUs given
$60 administration fee *(for each two attempts)*


----------



## demorrison (Dec 30, 2015)

Does anyone know if you have through december 31 to finish?


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 30, 2015)

demorrison said:


> Does anyone know if you have through december 31 to finish?



end of day tomorrow. although my only question is what time zone. I'm assuming based off SLC time.   Especially considering there are AAPC certified people in countries where its already the 31st and will celebrate new years nearly 12 hours before its new years in the US


----------

